# Orange peel reflector



## LukeA (Jun 7, 2007)

Is there a way for a casual non-machinist like me to convert a raw aluminum reflector into an orange peel one?


----------



## cmacclel (Jun 8, 2007)

LukeA said:


> Is there a way for a casual non-machinist like me to convert a raw aluminum reflector into an orange peel one?



If it's not going to see high heat you just mist it with clear coate.

Mac


----------



## Illum (Jun 8, 2007)

they do make spray on sputtering agents....but im not sure where to find one
theres a few previous threads that may be of aid
*Sputtering or Texturing Reflectors*
*How do you stipple a reflector?*
*Sputtering reflectors?
**Reflector Restoration*
hope these help, cheers


----------



## LukeA (Jun 8, 2007)

Thank you both for your replies. I'll try it out. If it works, you'll hear about it.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 10, 2007)

LukeA said:


> If it works, you'll hear about it.


LOL. And if it doesn't work, you'll REALLY hear about it.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Jun 10, 2007)

In the archives read about using hair spray and or acrylic clear spray to coat reflectors.

Have used hair spray after spraying on a coat let dry then repeat till looks good, I used 7 or 10 coats on a plastic stock mag reflector and ROP HO and it soften the bean noticably.

Only run it a couple of min. at a time and no ill effects noticed.

Jim


----------



## abinok (Jun 13, 2007)

If this is an incan... frosting the lamp might be a good option...


----------



## will (Jun 14, 2007)

I wonder how a clear powder coat would work - the clear is good up to 340 degrees (F), it might be too smooth, powder tends to even out as it cures.


----------

